# It's Spring! Time for corn!



## Kayelle (May 23, 2015)

Last night we had our first fresh corn of the season, so maybe it's time to talk about your favorite way with fresh corn.

For teeth issues, we like fresh corn *off* the cob. Everybody knows I don't bake, but I have an angel food cake pan handed down from my grandmother. My mother taught me to use it for corn, as she didn't bake either. 
Maybe everybody knows that if you stand the corn on top of the hole and use a very sharp knife to cut off the kernels as close as possible to the  cob, all the corn ends up in the pan and not flying all over the kitchen. Then use the dull side of the knife to "milk" the cob. Anyway, I fried the raw corn in butter with fresh basil. 

What's your way with fresh corn?


----------



## GotGarlic (May 23, 2015)

Mmmm, I love fresh corn! We had our first corn from the farmers market last weekend - straight up grilled with butter and salt. So good!

I also like these recipes: 
- I just do the Maque Choux part: Tilapia with Tomatillos and Avocado filled with Maque Choux Recipe : Rachael Ray : Food Network
- I haven't made this yet, but I'm going to: Grilled Corn Salad with Lime, Red Chili and Cotija Recipe : Bobby Flay : Food Network

We're going to some friends' for dinner tonight; I'm bringing a salad with a variety of grilled veggies, including corn. I'll grill it with the husk off, to char some of the kernels, and then cut the corn off the cob for the salad.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 23, 2015)

When we get it fresh, I steam it in the microwave, in the husks, silks removed.  No water needed.  Butter and salt.

I've been meaning to make esquites, a very popular Mexican street food.  Dang, that stuff is good.  Boiled corn kernels, some of the boiling water, chili powder, lime juice, queso, mayo, other stuff.


----------



## Selkie (May 23, 2015)

Oven roasted until edge of the kernels are toasty brown, and them knife-cut down the length of the cob, mixed with a dash of salt, pepper and butter, and then eaten directly from a bowl! Tender, sweet, slightly salty, the crunch of the kernels... it hardly gets better than that!


----------



## Kayelle (May 23, 2015)

Ole' Dawg!! I had to do a hunt for it. Wow! I'll be doing that soon!

Esquites (Mexican Street Corn Salad) | Serious Eats : Recipes


----------



## Dawgluver (May 23, 2015)

Thanks Kay!  The abuela (grandma) on the square in Cozumel made the best.  She closely supervised her ninõs who were putting it together, and the line for it stretched blocks!  She made it in a huge pot, more soup than salad, and when it was gone, it was gone.  Had to wait for the next weekend to get more.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 23, 2015)

I like it fried in butter or bacon fat as a breakfast side and corn relish for a cook out or potluck.  

Don't toss those corn cobs, make a batch of corn cob jelly!  How to Make Corn Cob Jelly | Chickens in the Road

Corn Salad/Relish adapted from a recipe by Marion Cunningham.

4 cups fresh or frozen corn
1 red pepper
1 green pepper
6 ribs celery
2 onions

Pickle
1 cup sugar
2 t dry mustard
2 t turmeric
2 t celery seed
2 1/2 cups white vinegar
1/4 cup water

Chop the vegetables roughly the size of corn  kernels.  Put everything into a pot and bring to a boil, simmer for 15  minutes.  Put hot relish into sterilized jars and refrigerate when cool.   This will keep in the refrigerator for several weeks.  You can also  can it for long term storage by processing in a water bath canner for 10  or 15 minutes.  I just put it into a covered dish and refrigerate it  overnight, or several days, then serve ice cold.


----------



## Kayelle (May 23, 2015)

What an adorable website AB!! Don't know if I'd do the cob jelly, but the relish recipe you left has been C&P...


----------



## GotGarlic (May 23, 2015)

I like the sound of that recipe, too, Aunt Bea. Thanks for sharing


----------



## taxlady (May 23, 2015)

Aunt Bea, that salad sounds good. I saved the recipe.


----------



## msmofet (May 23, 2015)

Can I put husked raw corn on the cob directly on the grill (gas infrared) or should I wrap it in foil?


----------



## Dawgluver (May 23, 2015)

I would leave it in the husk, de-silked, and grill it nekkid, MsM.  I don't think foil would be needed.


----------



## msmofet (May 23, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> I would leave it in the husk, de-silked, and grill it nekkid, MsM. I don't think foil would be needed.


 Ok thanks. I was hoping I could just do them husked. I am afraid the husks will be in flames (if I didn't have bad luck I wouldn't  have any at all, permanent black cloud over head chance of showers always ............. which would help put out the flames  *BUT* then again with the bad luck it might not rain .... ummmmmm  )


----------



## CWS4322 (May 23, 2015)

msmofet said:


> Ok thanks. I was hoping I could just do them husked. I am afraid the husks will be in flames (if I didn't have bad luck I wouldn't have any at all, permanent black cloud over head chance of showers always ............. which would help put out the flames  *BUT* then again with the bad luck it might not rain .... ummmmmm  )


Soak the corn (husk on) in water for about 10 minutes before tossing in on the grill. I always pull the silk so that it doesn't cause the fire department to arrive. We still have to finish fiddlehead fern and asparagus season before we get corn...because we plant heirloom varieties, we don't harvest corn until mid-late August.


----------



## Cheryl J (May 23, 2015)

msmofet said:


> Ok thanks. I was hoping I could just do them husked. I am afraid the husks will be in flames (if I didn't have bad luck I wouldn't have any at all, permanent black cloud over head chance of showers always ............. which would help put out the flames  *BUT* then again with the bad luck it might not rain .... ummmmmm  )


 

Grilling them nekkid and huskless usually results in tough dried out corn. I usually leave them in the husk and de-silked as others mentioned, but you certainly could husk them and wrap them in foil if you want - or you could soak them in water with the husk on, and they won't flare up on your grill.  There's so many different schools of thought on grilled corn on the cob.  LOTS of great ideas here on this thread!  

I LOVE grilled corn and am looking forward to the season.  I just bought 8 for less than $2.  Basil and butter, cilantro and lime, a good smoked paprika, the south of the border method with cheese.....OMGosh....they're all so good.  

I'll be watching this thread with interest.  Thanks for starting this, Kayelle.


----------



## msmofet (May 23, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> Grilling them nekkid and huskless usually results in tough dried out corn. I usually leave them in the husk and de-silked as others mentioned, but you certainly could husk them and wrap them in foil if you want - or you could soak them in water with the husk on, and they won't flare up on your grill. There's so many different schools of thought on grilled corn on the cob. LOTS of great ideas here on this thread!
> 
> I LOVE grilled corn and am looking forward to the season. I just bought 8 for less than $2. Basil and butter, cilantro and lime, a good smoked paprika, the south of the border method with cheese.....OMGosh....they're all so good.
> 
> I'll be watching this thread with interest. Thanks for starting this, Kayelle.


 I bought 8 ears of white corn for $1.52 (.19 ea) today. I think I will do the foil with butter, salt and pepper for 4 of them and do the soak and grill for the other 4.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 23, 2015)

Well, you are all well ahead of us! We usually don't start getting corn until at least July.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 24, 2015)

msmofet said:


> Can I put husked raw corn on the cob directly on the grill (gas infrared) or should I wrap it in foil?


Himself hit on his favorite way, and if Himself is doing the grilling I DO NOT QUESTION!

He completely strips the ears as if I were steaming them with water, then soaks both the husks and ears (discards the silk). When he's ready to grill, he lays a good amount of the husks on the grate, puts down the ears, then covers them with more husks. Every once in a while he'll wet down the husks with more water so that the corn keeps steaming. The bottom husks will burn, but not much of an incendiary issue.  When he's almost ready to pull dinner from the grill, he puts the ears in the soaking bowl after discarding water, clears all the husks off the grill, and puts the corn back down barely long enough to char some of the kernels. Turns out fine every time.  Really, is there any way that is bad for corn? Well, except overcooked.


----------



## puffin3 (May 24, 2015)

While the husk is still on the cob I use a heavy knife to cut off both ends. Then removing the husk peeling from the top down is easy. Then I cut the cob into about 2" 'rounds' like when you're cutting rounds from a tree. Then into a hot pan with clarified butter to lightly brown the kernels. Then eat them from end to end. The opposite of eating going around the cob.
This way it's possible to eat pretty much the entire kernel instead of leaving half of it still on the cob......I hope this is making sense. LOL


----------



## LPBeier (May 24, 2015)

I had some steamed cobs left over from a previous meal and wanted to heat them. TB put them on the grill with indirect heat - they were heated through and had just a little char on them - a very tasty way to eat left-overs!


----------



## Kayelle (May 25, 2015)

Then there's always Fresh Summer Corn Pudding | Chickens in the Road

By the way, check out that adorable website left here by Aunt Bea.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 26, 2015)

*Lesson Learned*

Whenever I buy corn, I make sure I use  it that day, next day, tops. Well, bought two ears a week ago Friday. . When I buy corn, I always squeeze a kernel to make sure the juice is clear. I'm sure you know milky juice means the sugars are converting to starch and the corn won't be as good.  Thought I _might_ be able to salvage them as esquites or something. Checked one of those cobs on Sunday? Yup, thick as library paste.

Two dead ears of corn into the trash.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 26, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Whenever I buy corn, I make sure I use it that day, next day, tops. Well, bought two ears a week ago Friday. . When I buy corn, I always squeeze a kernel to make sure the juice is clear. I'm sure you know milky juice means the sugars are converting to starch and the corn won't be as good. Thought I _might_ be able to salvage them as esquites or something. Checked one of those cobs on Sunday? Yup, thick as library paste.
> 
> Two dead ears of corn into the trash.


How much sugar depends on the variety of corn. We cook the corn within 5-10 minutes after we pick it for eating. For freezing, we get it in the freezer the same day. We keep the corn on ice in coolers after picking while we are processing it. I only pick as much as I'm going to eat. I don't do day-old corn or leftover corn. The chickens love it, however.


----------



## Kayelle (May 26, 2015)

CWS4322 said:


> How much sugar depends on the variety of corn. *We cook the corn within 5-10 minutes after we pick it for eating. *For freezing, we get it in the freezer the same day. We keep the corn on ice in coolers after picking while we are processing it. I only pick as much as I'm going to eat. *I don't do day-old corn or leftover corn. *The chickens love it, however.



What corn heaven that would be. For the rest of us, we can only imagine.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 26, 2015)

The local sweet corn growers have signs at the end of their driveways (or a corn trailer in the village). The corn in the trailer is picked first thing in the morning, replenished around 3:00 p.m. when people are heading home from work. For the "farm gate" corn sellers, some farmers walk out to the corn patch and pick the corn while you wait. Often, the kids have a lemonade stand, so the kids get to sell lemonade while an older sibling, mom or dad go get your corn. Or, there is a haywagon at the end of the driveway and an "honor" box for you to leave your money. Technically, I live in Canada's capital city, but I'm in what is called "Rural Ottawa." I prefer staying in Rural Ottawa as much as possible. I hate driving into "Urban Ottawa."


----------



## RPCookin (May 26, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> Last night we had our first fresh corn of the season, so maybe it's time to talk about your favorite way with fresh corn.
> 
> For teeth issues, we like fresh corn *off* the cob. Everybody knows I don't bake, but I have an angel food cake pan handed down from my grandmother. My mother taught me to use it for corn, as she didn't bake either.
> Maybe everybody knows that if you stand the corn on top of the hole and use a very sharp knife to cut off the kernels as close as possible to the  cob, all the corn ends up in the pan and not flying all over the kitchen. Then use the dull side of the knife to "milk" the cob. Anyway, I fried the raw corn in butter with fresh basil.
> ...



This is funny.  Here they are just starting to plant corn.  It won't be ready to harvest until late August at best.

I like mine on the cob, with butter, salt and pepper.  It just doesn't taste the same if it's stripped off.  Another one of those things that I loved growing up, and still prefer it like I had it back then.  We got it straight out of the field from a farmer friend when I was a kid in Wisconsin.  

Now we get it from some of the local farmers here.  Most of the locally grown corn is not sweet corn, but some of the farmers will still plant a few acres of the good roasting ears.


----------



## Kayelle (May 27, 2015)

RPCookin said:


> This is funny.  Here they are just starting to plant corn.  It won't be ready to harvest until late August at best.
> 
> *I like mine on the cob, with butter, salt and pepper.  It just doesn't taste the same if it's stripped off.  *Another one of those things that I loved growing up, and still prefer it like I had it back then.  We got it straight out of the field from a farmer friend when I was a kid in Wisconsin.
> 
> Now we get it from some of the local farmers here.  Most of the locally grown corn is not sweet corn, but some of the farmers will still plant a few acres of the good roasting ears.



While I understand your POV, it certainly does taste the same when it's stripped and the bonus is there's nothing stuck between your teeth.


----------



## RPCookin (May 27, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> While I understand your POV, it certainly does taste the same when it's stripped and the bonus is there's nothing stuck between your teeth.



Picking the remnants out of your teeth is just part of the total "corn on the cob experience".


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 18, 2015)

Kayelle, I just saw something similar to this on The Chew. It was a dish Michael Symon created on the fly so I guess they altered it a little for the website: http://abc.go.com/shows/the-chew/recipes/shrimp-corn-basil-michael-symon


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 18, 2015)

Ohhhhhh I'm so going to make that GG!! The Chew comes on here at noon, and I always watch it eating my lunch. 

Now that's my kind of meal to be sure!! All I need us more corn. Thanks!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 18, 2015)

That DOES look good!    I'm going to have to get some shrimp and try that. Thanks, GG!


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 11, 2015)

Another summer corn recipe. I haven't tried it yet but it sure sounds good: http://www.seriouseats.com/2015/08/easiest-summer-ever-corn-chorizo-cilantro-lime.html


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 11, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> Another summer corn recipe. I haven't tried it yet but it sure sounds good: Easiest Summer Ever: Corn, Chorizo, Cilantro, and Lime | Serious Eats



It sure does sound good GG and thanks for passing it along. Some may *gasp* but I'm going to do it with Spam chorizo.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 11, 2015)

Spam chorizo, have not seen it here.  I'd eat it, sounds yummy!

Sounds good, GG!


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 11, 2015)

You'd like it Dawg! No icky little bits of weirdness in it, and great authentic chorizo flavor without grease.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 11, 2015)

It's now on The List!  Thanks, Kay!


----------



## FoodieFanatic (Aug 14, 2015)

I make a black bean and corn salad which is wonderful! Corn, black beans, celery, green pepper, jalapeno pepper and a lime, vinegar dressing.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 17, 2015)

FoodieFanatic said:


> I make a black bean and corn salad which is wonderful! Corn, black beans, celery, green pepper, jalapeno pepper and a lime, vinegar dressing.



That sounds good, FF. What kind of vinegar do you use in this?


----------



## FoodieFanatic (Aug 17, 2015)

Thank you!  Apple Cider.  I like using Apple Cider Vinegar, Rice Vinegar or Balsamic.  Just depends on my mood and what I'm making.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 17, 2015)

I've made two different kinds of "corn and beans and..." Saturday and yesterday. The first version was corn, black beans, red onion, and grape tomato; dressed with lime juice, OO, parsley, and S&P. Yesterday's had corn, cannelloni beans, scallion, black olives, grape tomatoes, Persian cuke; dressed with lemon juice, OO, fresh basil, S&P. Himself said he liked the lime one better and that the black beans had more flavor than the white. Of course I was contrary, liking the white-bean version better. Maybe next try I'll use a different brand of white bean and make the dish a day ahead.


----------

